# Solved: Sony VAIO VGC-RC110G system recovery...



## kuminatcha (Dec 10, 2007)

Greetings all,

First off, I've been to Sony and they pretty much told me to get my hard drive serviced. I don't think they know what they are talking about, so I'm out for another opinion. Here's my problem and what I've done so far:

I have a 250GB Seagate SATA hard drive that won't boot up to Windows. I get the error "Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: \system32\hal.dll. Please reinstall a copy of the above file."

I think this may have come about because I was updating too many things at once without restarting and perhaps the boot.ini file was corrupted because prior to this, I was able to use the OS just fine until I restarted the computer.

I have the ability to get to a startup menu to select safe mode (with/without networking), last known configuration, etc.; however none of that has helped me with this. I read somewhere about recovery console, but it seems that has to be installed from within Windows itself, so it doesn't help me here (it's not an option in the start up menu).

I've resolved to recover the system back to factory default, so my next idea was to get another SATA drive, run my recovery disk on that with the original hardware installed and then hook up my original SATA drive (in a "slave" capacity) to recover my personal data.

This is where I'm running in to a problem. According to Sony, the recovery CD will only work on the original hardware (even the original hard drive) - I find this a little far fetched... I can see the video card, RAM, and sound card - but not the hard drive.

Another route through which I've tried to resolve this is boot to a Windows XP CD and install XP fresh on the newly installed 320GB SATA drive (Western Digital - it comes with a Data Lifeguard Tools CD that lets you partition and format the drive to get it ready for what seems to be a routine reload of the OS). This is not going as planned. The XP setup does not recognize that there is a drive present - even though it shows up in the BIOS. Here's a summary of what else I've done:
- restored BIOS to default settings
- removed extra RAM, video card, and sound card
- RAM currently is 1GB PC4200 DDR2
- Video card is ATI Radeon X300
- Sound card is onboard
- hard drive connected: Western Digital 320GB SATA connected to SATA 1 (out of 4 connectors - 0 through 3; recognized correctly in the BIOS)

I've already accepted that I will need to reload the operating system, but it's not letting me do that. I suspect maybe drivers are needed to some degree, but I'm not that familiar with the SATA architecture to know if that's the case. I remember days of DOS and the headaches of configuring config.sys and autoexec.bat; perhaps those days aren't so far away for my situation?

Any help you can provide would be very welcome.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may not have to reinstall Windows and even if it comes to that you might be able to do a repair install and not lose your software or configuration.

But very first thing to do is to test the hard drive and then test the memory.
Use the WD Lifeguard Tools to test the drive: http://support.wdc.com/download/index.asp?cxml=n&pid=999&swid=30

Use Memtest86+ to test the RAM: http://icrontic.com/articles/diagnose_with_memtest86

If both pass then boot from the Windows XP CD and press R to go to the Recovery Console. At the Recovery Console type:

CKHDSK /R

and press ENTER to let it complete a full scan, then type EXIT and let the computer reboot and see if it loads.

If the diagnostics fail then you have bad hardware that needs to be fixed or replaced.

Don't use the WD tools to partition the drive. Windows XP lets you do the same thing as part of the installation.

Chances are the recovery CD's only need the original motherboard to work.

But there's always the Windows Repair Installation option too.

Oh, and if the Recovery Console or the Windows repair fail to see then hard drive then you likely need to load the SATA drivers from a floppy disk.


----------



## kuminatcha (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Triple6 for your reply. I failed to include some info in my original post. I have a Seagate 250GB SATA drive. Nonetheless, I ran diagnostics on it and it passed. So far so good.
After spending almost 2 hours trying to figure out how not to waste a full sized blank CD-R on a 20MB set of files (used a CD-RW to burn the bootable image), I am in the middle of testing the memory using the utility you suggested.
After 3.5 hours so far, it's giving me Pass 5 Errors 0. I'm not sure, but are there 10 tests or does it run continuously until you stop it... wait a minute... just pressed c and it restarted... aahh the hot keys (alt+c)... 10 tests. Got it. Ok, I'm going to let this run overnight.

While this memory tester was running, I spent some time chatting again with Sony Electronics to try to get a SATA hard drive controller driver for my motherboard so I can get to the recovery console as you suggested. It's like talking to a machine.  I provide my chat log here for your "enjoyment"  - but also to outline where I'm at...

Chad_ > Hi Russ. Welcome to Sony Online Support. I am Chad. Please allow me a moment to review your concern.
Chad_ > Thank you for waiting, Russ. I will be happy to assist you with the information about the Drivers.
Russ > so... can you tell me the motherboard specs on the SATA hard drive controller and where I can find the drivers? *(attempt #1)*
Chad_ > Have you replaced the Hard Drive of the Notebook? 
Russ > this is the VGC-RC110G Desktop VAIO computer
Chad_ > I am sorry for the typo.
Russ > the hard drive is the original... I'm having problems booting into windows and I need to run recovery console; in order to do that I need to load SATA hard drive controller drivers during the setup process. *(attempt #2)*
Chad_ > Please wait for a moment while I search for the information.
Chad_ > Thank you for waiting, Russ.
Chad_ > I would like to forward a link to a page where you can view the steps to perform a system recovery using the VAIO Recovery Wizard.
Chad_ > When you receive the link please click on it to open the page and let me know if you are able to view it.
Chad_ > http://www.iq.sony.com/srvs/autoresponsev4.asp?id=395689 
Chad_ > Are you able to view the page?
Russ > yes, but that does not help me at all
Russ > first, i do not want to lose the data on my hard drive and I know how I can do it, I just need the information for the hard drive controller... the sony website has very scarce information at best... could you please provide me with the SATA hard drive controller drivers or maybe at least the manufacturer of the controller on the motherboard? *(attempt #3)*
Chad_ > Let me forward another link where you can view and download the .Intel 945G/P Chipset Driver. Let me know when you're there.
Chad_ > http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=VGCRC110G&upd_id=1898&os_id=16
Chad_ > Are you able to view the page?
Russ > yes... that's closer, but it will not work in my case. I'm not able to get into Windows at all.
Chad_ > Are able to start the computer in the safe mode? *(umm... didn't I just say that I cannot boot into windows at all?)*
Russ > this is what i'm trying to do: I have a Windows XP CD that I'm booting to and there's a spot in the setup process that you press F6 to load SCSI adapter drivers (i.e. the SATA hard drive controller drivers) so that setup can recognize the hard drive... once that is recognized, I can then run recovery console to run a chkdsk /r on my hard drive and then repair windows... letting me back in with all my data intact.
Russ > to answer your last question, no. No matter what I try off the hard drive boot, it says that hal.dll is missing. I suspect that the boot.ini file is corrupted; hence the reason why I want to run recovery console.
Chad_ > Let me forward another link where you can view steps troubleshoot the error message. Let me know when you're there.
Chad_ > http://www.iq.sony.com/srvs/autoresponsev4.asp?id=267020 
Russ > i got it... let me check the other link in it... *(at this point I see where they are leading me... cookie cutter responses!)*
Chad_ > Russ, please go ahead.
Russ > This is the recovery console reference I was talking about... *(my last ditch effort to get the drivers from them... but why do I bother)*
Russ > 1. Start the computer by using your Windows XP CD-ROM. Press any key to boot from the CD. 
2. After the setup files are finished loading press R to repair using Recovery Console. 
3. When you are in the recovery console, select the installation to log on to (usually number 1), and then press ENTER. 
4. Login to the Administrator account by typing the password for this account, and then press ENTER. 
5. At the recovery console command prompt, type the following command, and then press ENTER:

Russ > in method 3 from Microsoft's website; however, the hard drive is not recognized because it's a SATA drive and the hard drive controller drivers are not part of the default driver load... really... that's all I need is the hard drive controller drivers
Chad_ > I am sorry that the Hard Drive drivers are not available for download. I suggest that you perform the System recovery. *(it's a lost cause)*
Russ > that's unacceptable to me when i know there is another way.... I have pictures and documents that I did not have a chance to backup that cannot be restored otherwise... is there a level 2 technician I can chat with to discuss this further?
Chad_ > If you are unable to retrieve critical data from your hard drive, Sony is proud to offer a cost saving referral partnership with the Data Recovery firm DriveSavers. 
Chad_ > They offer several levels of service and, in some instances, data can be recovered and returned on your choice of media in as little as 24 hours.
Chad_ > You can call DriveSavers for a free estimate at: 1-800-440-1904
Chad_ > Or visit their website at URL: http://www.drivesavers.com
Chad_ > Simply mention that you were referred by Sony when you call and save 10% off the cost of your recovery. *(can you say keyword sales event?)*
Chad_ > Are you receiving my messages?
Russ > yes, i am... one simple request and I get cornered into only two options... wipe it clean or recover the data after paying for it and then wipe it clean... I don't think I like Sony very much right now. This will definitely influence my future purchases when it comes to computers. *(I'm speechless)*

*Bottom line:* so far it doesn't look like the memory is bad, so I suspect tomorrow after work I'll be at the next stage of running the recovery console. I have the VGC-RC110G Sony VAIO - any idea where I can find the SATA hard drive controller drivers so's I's can get's to the recovery console? By the way, I do not have a floppy drive, so I will need to make it accessable from a CDRW disc (I do believe I've seen ATAPI drivers load up during the WinXP setup process, so I should have access to them).

Thanks again.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Intel posts RAID/ACHI drivers on their website: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng


----------



## kuminatcha (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, it's been a roller coaster ride on this one. I am still in a bind. Here's a summary of what I've done over the past several days, starting from where I left off in my last post:

- I've downloaded the SATA drivers (thanks for the reference point)
- my system does not have a floppy drive and I can't get Windows XP Pro CD setup to recognize a CD-R for the SATA drivers (on that part where it prompts for F6 to load SCSI drivers)... so,
- I discovered Bart PE and tried working with that platform; I'm able to see the data on my original drive (the 250GB) which is a wonderful start - I was able to run stinger on my original hard drive to at least test for the 190-something viruses it eradicates > clean dat!
- My intention from the start has been to save my data and if there is a ray of hope to not having to reconfigure everything from scratch by running a recovery, that would be a great time saver
- I found some info on slipstreaming Windows XP to SP2 on Maximum PC's website. I am currently working on integrating the SATA drivers into a burned slipstreamed version of Windows XP in hopes of my hard drive being recognized so I can run the recovery console, but it's not looking good.

- That in a nutshell is what I've done, but with laborous waiting, stops, and starts ("dinners ready... take the dog out... gotta go to work... life etc")

- my latest obstacle is this: I've burned the slipstreamed Windows XP SP2 with (what I hope) is the correct configuration (using the support tools info on the WinXP cd under the deploy.cab as technical reference - although it's stretching the limits of my familiarity somewhat) to CDRW media from which I've booted to BartPE

- I'm getting the error "file \i386\system32\biosinfo.inf could not be loaded. Setup cannot continue."

- I search the slipstreamed ISO's i386 folder and don't see that file > scoured the internet for reference info to little help > any ideas here? 
- The BIOS hasn't been changed since after it was reset to defaults (not by me anyway - and there is no indication that anything I've done would have changed the settings)

- Please note: I'm working from a legitimate original copy of Windows XP Pro that I'm slipstreaming with SP2 and modifying to integrate SATA drivers so my hard drive can be seen on boot up to the setup CD.

- in a word: HELP!

Thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sounds like something is going wrong when you integrated the drivers. See if this article is any help: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Windows-XP-On-SATA-Without-a-Floppy-F6-47807.shtml


----------



## kuminatcha (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome! I've been to the softpedia website for another app that would do the service pack 2 integration, but in my weariness, overlooked this article. I'm excited to give this a try later on. I can see a light at the end of the tunnel . I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Does your CD not have SP2? If not then slipstreaming it onto the CD is a good idea too. But if its just the drivers you need to add then that article may be a better one to read.


----------



## kuminatcha (Dec 10, 2007)

No it's pre SP2, but I see that the nlite program has slipstream capabilities through the screenshots; nonetheless, I'm going to give it a try now...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, Nlite can do it.


----------



## kuminatcha (Dec 10, 2007)

things are looking good... I was able to create a winlite XP cd on my cdrw using just nlite... booted fine, found the hard drive, let me run recovery console and is now checking the drive... this looks promising...


----------



## kuminatcha (Dec 10, 2007)

Uggh! I let the chkdsk run overnight, checked it this morning and did a quick reboot before I left. I'm back to square one. hal.dll is missing.

I recall chkdsk coming up initially after I put in the command saying something like recovering or repairing three times in a row, then it went on its full scan trek.

Once it was done, it reported that it repaired some things, but didn't specify what. 

Q1) Doesn't chkdsk /r fix the boot.ini file - or am I amiss on that?

Q2) Do you know of any log file that might get created by chkdsk (it's been so long since I've used it) that I can examine - or maybe run the command again to generate one? (I remember the redirect switch ">" but I think that will only output the results to a file, I think)

Another curious thing happened too that I'm not sure about: when it prompted me for which volume I wanted to login to (1 C:\WINDOWS was listed), I chose it and was expecting it to ask for an admin password (like I read somewhere), but it didn't. Q2.5) Any significance there?

Couple that with running BartPE an earlier time with the thought of copying everything from the C: drive to my external USB 750GB hdd - it started out OK, but then it gave me an accessed denied (can't remember the exact error, but it was worded similar to when you try to get to a drive or file that is protected - like in XP when you are logged in as a limited user and try to access another users folders, for example)

I don't think it's bad hardware. The system is only about a year old, but I guess anything is possible. My intention is still to recover the data, nonetheless.

Q3) Do you think running chkdsk again would do any good?

I'm open to any other ideas you may have on this. Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## kuminatcha (Dec 10, 2007)

Well... progress is a good thing. I checked around the error hal.dll and found some things to try. I couldn't boot to safe mode command prompt, so I opted for the next option of rebuilding the boot.ini file from the recovery console.

I found a useful article here: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/repairbootini.htm that got me back in business!

Windows is booting up now.... wait.... could it be... login? YES!

Hey triple6... I thank you for your help and suggestions throughout... this has been a valuable learning experience in data back up and recovery... plus without this experience, I would've never had the push to learn about nlite and bartpe... always wondered about making a "recovery CD" lite version... wow... haven't seen my desktop for almost 2 weeks! It's good to be back in the game. Now, on to backing up my data!

Peace out!


----------

